# Halloween is Grinch Night



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy early birthday Dr. Seuss.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Dr Seuss. One of the first books I received as a gift when I was a child was "Green Eggs and Ham".


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

"Yes I'd like to have a scare, I'd like a scare most anywhere. I'd like a scare while in a box, I'd like a scare from piles of rocks. I'd like a scare from big headstones, I'd like a scare from haunted thrones." A humble tribute to Ted Geisel 
Happy birthday (even if it's a couple of days early) Ted aka Dr. Seuss


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen that before. Thanks for sharing it Haunti. 
Happy Birthday Dr. Seuss!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Never knew such a thing existed! Fantastic. Might have to add it to the projection sequences this year...Thanks


----------



## ArtistReflect (Feb 3, 2014)

A hidden gem. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I used to watch this every year growing up. Wow, really taking me back. This and The Simpsons Treehouse of Horrors!


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

OMG! That's great! I never knew about this.

-Guy


----------



## Pumpkin head (Aug 14, 2013)

Just watched it with my kids thanks for sharing


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

yes this special not as well known as grinch who stole xmas thanks for posting


----------

